# Bushmaster ACR?



## Grenadier (Dec 1, 2009)

Someone pointed out this announcement to me:

http://www.bushmaster.com/acr_update.asp

So... What exactly is the ACR?  Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2009)

Magpul brought out as a concept design a couple of years ago as the "Masada."


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 1, 2009)

> The ACR will be available for hands on viewing in the Bushmaster and Magpul booths in the Law Enforcement section at SHOT Show 2008, in Las Vegas, Nevada. Among the ACR&#8217;s key features are a *gas piston operating system, tool-less quick change barrel, multi-adjustable folding stock with integrated storage, and backward compatibility with a number of AR15/M16 parts*. Due to similar operating controls, user transition from the M16 series of weapons is easily facilitated with minimal re-training.
> *The Bushmaster ACR will initially be available in 3 SKUS: Standard Carbine with fixed stock, Entry Carbine with folding stock, and Special Purpose Rifle with Precision Rifle Stock*. Live fire demonstration and test and evaluations beginning in the end of March to qualified law enforcement and federal government agencies.


http://www.bushmaster.com/press_release_013108.asp

Just from reading that description, it sounds like their version of the SCAR concept...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

Well all I can say is Paul Howe, if you know who he is, is just fine and dandy with the Stoner concept. But piston ARs are the rage now.

What bugs me is why doesn't someone just redesign the AK to have a better safety, better sights, and just a bit more accuracy. The real AKs are not all that bad in accuracy, but the sights just don't allow you to take advantage of any.

Funny thing is, John Farnam wrote that both the AK and AR were 150 yard guns, but for different reasons. The AK, cuase of the sights, the AR, cause the round drops below the threshold needed to fragment at about 150 yds using SS109 (63 gr) ammo, and 150 yds from the M4 using 193 (55 gr) ammo.

Even with SCARs or any other fancy named 5.56 system, you still have, uh.., well you have a 5.56 system using 30 round mags and the same 150 yard limit due to the cartridge. Big improvement... not! Kind of like a new 15 shot 9mm. It's still a 9mm, so what's the big deal?

What is really needed is a variation of the AK, in 6.8mm with far better sights (both optic and a BUIS), and a better safety. Do that and you will take the battle carbine concept (I hate the term 'assault rifle') to it's logical conclusion.

BTW, the M1 Garand was supposed to be in a short 7mm with 10 round detachable mags. Shorter and lighter to boot. 7mm isn't real far from 6.8mm and a 10 shot mag can become a 20, so funny how things turned out.

Deaf


----------

